# How Rare Is This One, A Bready Pow-R-Ette?



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Was looking on Facebook Markeplace the other day for tractors for sale, as I have been doing now and spotted this Bready for sale in PA for $500. I remember reading a thread on here that someone had a restored one that they were selling. Just wanted to know how rare it is and what the value might be because I am THINKING of picking it up (not saying I will) as it is 3 hours from me. I see that the belt guard is missing, and what looks like a replacement engine on it. Please let me know what y'all think, thanks in advance. 



Here is the link and a picture......

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3276104225948830


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You wouldn't see one in my area in a thousand years, so it'd be exceptionally rate here.......

Looks like an awesome resto project.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Bready was around for a long time..... Bready Power and Implement Company, Solon, OH.... They started building the Bready Cultimotor in about 1929 and it was one of the first lines of power garden tillers and competed directly with Rototiller(now Troy-Bilt). This is a 1932 Bready Cultimotor tiller and they are worth big $$$ to collectors.









Bready started making their Pow-R-Ette line of tractors in the mid-50's. I have a buddy up in Indianapolis that has a restored Bready 662 Pow-R-Ette and that looks like what is listed in the Facebook posting. They also made a model 156

Bready 662









Bready 156









A Bready will always get a lot of attention at a vintage lawn tractor show, especially if it's an operating Cultimotor tiller.

Once again, if you're going to get into collecting "Rusty Iron", you need to subscribe to Lawn and Garden Tractor Magazine. They are the Hemmings of the vintage lawn tractor crowd....

http://www.lagtmag.com/


----------

